# gcc 2.95.3 -> gcc3.2

## lunatic

hi!

zum thema neueinrichtung des systems mit gcc3.2 gibt es hier im board schon etliche threads.

jetzt habe ich das auch mal versucht:

rm /etc/make.profile

ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-2.0 /etc/make.profile

emerge --update gcc

emerge -e system

emerge -e world

das world läuft zwar gerade noch zuhause aber schon nach dem emerge -e system testete

ich kurz mit gcc -v und bekam 2.95.3 zurück....

hat jemand eine idee wo der fehler liegt?

wie kriege ich mein system komplett neu mit dem 3.2er übersetzt.

muss ich dafür den bootstrap prozess durchgehen?!

hoffe das leidige thema update ruft nicht zuviel verärgernis hervor.

bin ja so echt glücklich mit gentoo...aber ein apt-get update/upgrade ist immernoch unschlagbar :-/

gruß aus köln

david

----------

## KiLLaCaT

scheint als muestest du den gcc3.2 emergen. wie das geht, steht eh schon wirgentwo.

jax

----------

## lunatic

beim:

emerge --update gcc

saugt das system ja die 3.2 er sources und kompiliert sie.

nur bei den folgebefehlen wird immernoch der alte benutzt

trotz der verlinkung von make.profile

david

----------

## ElCondor

hat schon jemand ein direkt-update eines system von 2.95 auf 3.2 gemacht  :Question:  ahja: erfolgreich gemacht, latürnich!

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## anarchist

ja ich, ging ohne probleme, mit der anleitung : http://lists.gentoo.org/pipermail/gentoo-dev/2002-August/014324.html

soviel mehr speed bringt es euch aber nicht, auch nicht wenn ihr nen amd habt, so wie ich, also nicht enttaeuscht sein  :Wink: 

----------

